# We finally got some real snow!



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

My dogs had a blast playing outside after we got about 6 or 7 inches of snow. Here are 3 of Mirabel. Two are of her running through the snow, you can see how high she is jumping to get through the snow, and one of her eating snow that I liked. It was totally worth the 15 minutes of blow drying to get rid of the snow balls stuck to her.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Those are really cute pics! We didn't get quite that much snow, but the dogs love running through the three that we did get. We don't have a fenced in yard, so I have to run with them....it's a short run..LOL!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

great pics. They really do love the snow. We haven't had any...yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I love those pictures. But that first one really shows Mirablel's delight!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Fianally got some snow eh?? Mirable looks like she likes it!!! We also got a half foot of snow yesterday!

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Great photos! I really like that first shot of Mirabbel..:biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Great pix, but I am so envious! STILL NO SNOW HERE IN BIG D!! Maybe I should do a "snow dance" or something!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

My son was excited because it snowed all through the night and they canceled school. Nothing better than a snow day!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

anneks, Mirabel looks so happy in that beautiful sunny snow!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the first pic - looks like she is having the time of her life. We had snow here in OK, too. Sissy did not want to sit still to let the hair dryer melt the snow balls.

I was born in St. Louis.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Oh this is the best fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh, that first shot of Mirabel! I LOVE it....definately calendar worthy....that has to be one of my favorites of all time. The light, the delight, the motion...perfect!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

BooHoo- we still have no snow!!! Mirabel looks like she had such a great time!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Amazing pix !! Beautiful !!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> Great pix, but I am so envious! STILL NO SNOW HERE IN BIG D!! Maybe I should do a "snow dance" or something!


Vicki, Don't you know why you love snow? Because it doesn't stick around very long in Dallas!

When you look at nothing but white and gray for 4 months....
And it gets into your shoes and makes your socks wet...
And you have to get out and drive in it....
And you have to dress like an Eskimo to get the mail or to take your Hav for a walk....
And be careful you don't fall on your butt!

That's why I'm in FL now! LOL

Wonderful photos!

Suzy


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great pictures!!! The snow is beautiful as is Mirabel!

My kids are in school in St Louis (at SLU) and when I expressed frustration to my DD about our lack of snow and how badly I wanted to see Tessa play in it, she told me I should have driven with Tessa to StL on Friday. She was right, lol!

Suzy, luckily around here it doesn't stick around here for months on end either. It has warmed up considerably. But I do love it while it's here and would miss it.


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Snow?:smow:
We didn't had snow jet.
Hiro doesn't know what snow is.
Beautiful snow pictures!
To be honest I rather have spring.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ans, do you get snow in the Netherlands?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

love the pics but how doyou get the snow balls off their legs? your hav looks much furrier than mine and it's almost impossible to get those snowballs off, sometimes i just have to rub them in my hand until they melt. i'd love suggestions!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Either try to pick them out or get out the hairdryer.. but that takes along time to... ughhhhhhh


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

For me, the best way to melt snow balls is to put them in a tub of warm water and melt them off. Of course this is why I'd rather spend a few minuets putting a snow suit on them that covers their legs..


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, great pics. I love the spring action shot mid air. It is cute how little dogs have to bounce in the snow in order to get anywhere ;-) We just got 20" of the white stuff on Wednesday. Puts us up to around the 70" mark so far this year. Of course with some melting in between. Adorable pictures. They made me smile. :biggrin1:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

where did you find a snowsuit with legs?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Still no snow here -what a strange winter we have had. Global Warming sound more like a reality!!!

When we did have snow..... I would put towels in the dryer when the pups went out, and when they came in, we jut wrapped them up and held them for a while. That got rid of most of the ice pellets, and we got extra cuddle time to boot!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Snowsuits....I was looking a couple weeks ago and found a website www.shaggylamb.com - they have snow suits and free alterations. Kind of pricy but they cover the whole leg, even the feet! So it just leaves some butt and tail to get wet.


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Anyone who doesn't have snow for their Havs to play in is welcome to mine! (My snow, not my Havs). I'm sick of snow - we've gotten loads of it this winter. Nico and Desi love it, though. They spend a lot more time outside in the cold weather and snow than they ever did in the summertime. 

As for the snowballs on their legs and bellies, we tried the blow drying routine, but since we're using a doggie dryer that doesn't blow HOT air, it was taking forever for them to melt. We have a doggie shower in our laundry room and my DD puts the pups in there and sprays the snowball areas with warm water, which quickly gets rid of the snowballs. Then we give them a good towel drying and a blast with the dryer. It's quicker to dry them after they've been sprayed with water than to melt the snowballs with the dryer. Go figure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

littlebuddy said:


> where did you find a snowsuit with legs?


I bought mine at BarkandStuff (they make them per your pets measurements)

http://www.barkandstuff.com/shop/

Also, DanileBme also had a great looking one!

Here is a pic of Gabe in his:


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

I LOVE the way Gabe's legs look in the first photo! Like a cute cartoon character!

Does he mind wearing the snowsuit?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I love that snow suit. I might have to get one for next year. I usually put a coat on Mirabel to ward off some of the snowballs, especially eight under the arms. I just had to let her run that day though, and used a hair dryer to melt them off. It takes a little while but she didn't seem to mind too much. I also took pictures of the snowballs as somebody said they wanted to see what it looked like. I bought boots but they were too big cause they came right off.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Neat pictures of Mirabel frolicking in the snow! I love the first picture!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Moko said:


> I LOVE the way Gabe's legs look in the first photo! Like a cute cartoon character!
> 
> Does he mind wearing the snowsuit?


Gabe does look like he has little stubby legs!ound: He doesn't mind the snow suit. Sophie on the other hand will take more time to get used to hers..


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Wonderful pictures !

The last 3 days we had spring weather. We really enjoy it, after a period of rain and storm.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, we finally got some snow yesterday, only about an inch or two. But Kodi and Shelby thought it was an blizzard. They had a ball and I had two soaking wet dogs all afternnon and night. Their last trip outside at about 9pm, there were skid marks on the deck, because they were sliding and rolling around in the very wet mess. I didn't get pics of that because it was too dark, but here's 2 from when I got home from Westminster.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me Too!! My guys were so thrilled to have snow!! finally! I took some pics but have not had time to do much with them!!! It was great to come home to snow, for their sake!!! It just amazes me how much they love the snow.

Kodi & Shelby look so happy!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

We finally got some real snow too :whoo: I had to take some early morning shots before the warm sun melts it all away. Problem was, Pablo loved it too much and wouldn't hold still


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey - Pablo is flying in the snow!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I love his shadow on that pic, looks like a bunny, LOL.


----------

